# The dark side of Dubai



## cubex (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys!!!!
Read this article on The Independent and wanted to share this with you all.....

The dark side of Dubai - Johann Hari, Commentators - The Independent


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/20267-someone-does-not-like-dubai.html

already a discussion going on about that


----------

